# Goats tail has a twist, normal?



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

I have noticed that one of our little bucks has a twist in his tail vs being straight up like the other goats. It goes up but then the tip is off to the side and points down. Could this be a deficency possibly?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Could you post a picture of it?


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

agreed pic may help. It sounds like you are saying the actual tail bends and points down just not the fur? Could it have been broken?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

My dog broke his tail once. We had to bandage it, poor thing.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

A pic would help.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Sounds normal to me, tails sometimes go straight up & some go up then curl with the end pointing downward.
A wry tail would appear to go off to the side at the base without much "oomph" to it, if that makes sense.
Yes a pic would help.


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Does it look similar to this?
His tail has been crooked since the day I brought him home, so that's his normal.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Willow- I would say that it does look like your bucks. It seems to have started to turn to the side like that whenever the bucks all went into rut and started mounting eachother - almost like he is keeping it out of the way... ewwwww. It seems sometimes to be normal and then other days turned to the side. I will see if I can get a picture so you can see it. I just wanted to make sure it was not a deficiency in something.

Thanks!


----------

